# MSI??? Obviously needs contractors



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are getting an order or 2 a day from MSI. We have replied numerous times that we are not interested in working for them. We have sent emails, called their office, and the orders just keep coming.

We refuse to take their work because they screwed us on debris totals and due to their SLOW pay we did not figure this out for months. They are easily 60 days out on pay.:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That isn't anything new for them. We said "no more" to them quite a while ago. They were emailing all these due right now orders and not following up on them. Says a lot.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That isn't anything new for them. We said "no more" to them quite a while ago. They were emailing all these due right now orders and not following up on them. Says a lot.



I felt a responsibility to let them know so the orders wouldn't go late. Now I don't care. Their problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

This is an excerpt from what I received yesterday:

_"Please confirm today if you will be able to complete and upload completed results by the due date. Failure to complete after you have accepted to do the work request may result in charge backs."_

Thanks but no thanks. It doesn't motivate me to do anything when you start off with the threat of a chargeback.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Msi maybe worse that SG


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

We have done inspections for them and we are going to have to stop very soon.They have not given us any pp work since the day started!We told them when we signed up!For example we have completed orders that need review & sit there for over a week with no one even looking at them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Msi maybe worse that SG


What we are starting to see is many NAMFS members starting to have issues with payments.
This is because...IMHO...they are all subbing to each other...
Look at NAMFS member list and follow the trail...SG pushes everything out to someone and the members are all receiving work loads from them...
The hole industry has been pyramided with NAMFS...they protect their own...
Sure glad we never went that route.
Spoke to a member on the phone and he flat out stated that if he did continue to be a member of NAMFS he would lose all his PP work....

unbelievable...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In my area they have very little work load. I was done with them when I did an inspection and because I couldn't tell if it was occupied or not I marked it as occupied and then in the notes explained all the uncertainties and why.

They changed it to vacant and issued me an initial secure w/o. When I get there there just happens to be some one at the property claiming that they live there. 
I cancel the initial secure and report it as verified occupied. 
They get all butt hurt about it and because of the inspection that marked it as vacant back charged my inspection fee and my secure trip charge.

I told them to have a nice life................ with out me.


----------

